# What kind of wire?



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

what kind of wire do you use for wiring LEDS and small electronical projects. where can i get it to?

-BYH


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kinda depends on the project. I use light (18 - 24) gauge "speaker wire" for LEDs & triggers. Cat5 is great for low voltage demands or data, too. You'll need heavier gauge hook up wire for powering motors or solenoids for pneumatics - the gauge will depend on the load and the length of the run. Lowes and Home Depot carry a fair selection of wire, but it's kinda pricey. Just google "hook up wire" & you'll find anything you need.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

All Electronics is a good source for wire of all kinds.

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/category/825/Wire-/-Cable/1.html


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

salvage wire from anything you can. Curbies is great place to find wire. People throw things out all the time with all kinds of wire in them. For leds I usually salvage the wire from the keyboard cords. Look for anything electronic even if it is just for the power cord they are usually 16 or 18 gauge wire.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

For power I use vacumn cleaner cord it's nice and long


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

For small projects, I use telephone wire. It's pretty cheap at home depot, best buy, etc and you get for wires.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Data cabling wire (Cat5). Dirt cheap or pick up leftover bits for free from local cabling contractors. 8 cores.

I use it for all sorts of stuff. I also use SpectraStrip coloured ribbon cable a lot - available at Radio Shack etc. Split as required


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Careful what kind of CAT5 wire you get...the cheap stuff is aluminum and it's a BITCH to solder. Stick with Copper CAT5 if you can.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> Careful what kind of CAT5 wire you get...the cheap stuff is aluminum and it's a BITCH to solder. Stick with Copper CAT5 if you can.


Agreed - thanks for pointing this out. Same is true of telephone wire usually.

I also keep a couple of reels of fine Kynar wire in various colours - usually available cheap on eBay


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

hedg12 said:


> Kinda depends on the project. I use light (18 - 24) gauge "speaker wire" for LEDs & triggers. Cat5 is great for low voltage demands or data, too. You'll need heavier gauge hook up wire for powering motors or solenoids for pneumatics - the gauge will depend on the load and the length of the run. Lowes and Home Depot carry a fair selection of wire, but it's kinda pricey. Just google "hook up wire" & you'll find anything you need.


yeah i like this hook up wire.


Otaku said:


> All Electronics is a good source for wire of all kinds.
> 
> http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/category/825/Wire-/-Cable/1.html


this is the place thanks this pretty much sums up this thread


hpropman said:


> salvage wire from anything you can. Curbies is great place to find wire. People throw things out all the time with all kinds of wire in them. For leds I usually salvage the wire from the keyboard cords. Look for anything electronic even if it is just for the power cord they are usually 16 or 18 gauge wire.


i really dont want starting fires


The-Haunter said:


> For power I use vacumn cleaner cord it's nice and long


^&^^^^^^


heresjohnny said:


> For small projects, I use telephone wire. It's pretty cheap at home depot, best buy, etc and you get for wires.


^^^^^


fritz42_male said:


> Data cabling wire (Cat5). Dirt cheap or pick up leftover bits for free from local cabling contractors. 8 cores.
> 
> I use it for all sorts of stuff. I also use SpectraStrip coloured ribbon cable a lot - available at Radio Shack etc. Split as required


^^^^^


Dr Morbius said:


> Careful what kind of CAT5 wire you get...the cheap stuff is aluminum and it's a BITCH to solder. Stick with Copper CAT5 if you can.


^^^^^


fritz42_male said:


> Agreed - thanks for pointing this out. Same is true of telephone wire usually.
> 
> I also keep a couple of reels of fine Kynar wire in various colours - usually available cheap on eBay


^^^^^

thanks 
-BYH


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*Wire choice*

I totally agree with propman. Salvage any wire you can find. If you don't use it now, there will be a project in the future. When you build up a surplus, you won't have to pay for it and the choice will be yours what you use. LEDs should have a small guage wire. There won't be a lot of voltage and the wire will be very flexible. I have a huge assortment of wire for my projects, and all of it was free.


----------

